# Question on a man purse :) while working on the rigging?



## Tillamook (Mar 30, 2012)

So I got on as a choker setter and am wanting to bring a small backpack down into the brush with me while setting chokers. I do not plan on wearing it while I work but just so I can have some things I will need like tiolet paper, rain gear, water, lunch, extra pair of gloves, cork wrench and some spare corks. 

I have been told its not needed and to just bring a lunch box but I think it would be nice to be able to have all the things I need within reach and to be able to go up and down the cut hands free. 

What are your thoughts on this?

I realize I am going to get allot of guff for having a backpack (man purse) but I think having everything I need near by will be worth the crap people will give me for a while.?

Any suggestions or thoughts on this would be great! What do you bring down with you? Is there anything I should add to my pack? Should I forget the pack?


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 30, 2012)

Tight fitting vest with pockets.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 30, 2012)

Rigging pants with lots of big pockets.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 30, 2012)

Tillamook said:


> ...
> I realize I am going to get allot of guff for having a backpack (man purse) but I think having everything I need near by will be worth the crap people will give me for a while.?
> 
> Any suggestions or thoughts on this would be great! What do you bring down with you? Is there anything I should add to my pack? Should I forget the pack?



Bring whatever you think will be a good idea. If it's a problem, you can always ditch it the next day.

Anybody pokes fun at you? Be sure to make them pay for the privilege of using something you brought and they didn't.

I wear a holster-style contraption to keep track of my phone, keys, other stuff. It bothers some folks, but I don't really care. They can look the other way, and I don't have that stuff falling out of my pockets or snagging on things hanging from my belt.


----------



## slowp (Mar 30, 2012)

Silly Randy! They might call him a Forester if he wore a vest.:msp_scared: 

When I saw purse, I was thinking of some loggers who used their Aunt's cast off purses for tool bags. I couldn't believe it when I saw them carrying a purse. They corrected me and said it was now a tool bag, not a purse. 

I've mostly seen lunchboxes --the cooler kind carried down and bumped along. 

Keep us posted on how it goes please.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 30, 2012)

Use what works. Guiding Principle there. You'll figure out a system.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 30, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Use what works. Guiding Principle there. You'll figure out a system.



Probly help break the ice, ya think


----------



## Rounder (Mar 30, 2012)

I used to use a little Nalgene bottle with a carabiner on it for water. If I needed more, just clipped it to the block and sent it up. Jerky fits fine in pockets. Put corks in right the first time and no reason for extras/wrench.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 30, 2012)

lfnh said:


> Probly help break the ice, ya think



Well, it might get _something_ broke, that's for sure. 


Hey Tillamook...just try to do what everybody else is doing for awhile. I'm sure you've already figured out that sometimes you have to flat out move. The less you have to pack and keep track of, especially if you're working in heavy slash, the better.

A whole roll of TP isn't really necessary unless the 7-11 breakfast burrito has taken a dislike to your entire digestive system. If that happens just eat a little dirt. Really. Dirt. Not too much or it'll plug you up. Take the little sticks and rocks out first.


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 30, 2012)

It is very common to see a pack sack. I used one for years. Carried my lunch and rainclothes in it mainly but had a pocket in it for a few small things. You won't want to carry it with you all the time but you can stash it somewhere same as you would a lunch bucket.
Couple tips:
Pick one that is water proof
Needs to be big enough to stuff your rain gear in. If you have to roll it up tight to fit it you'll be unhappy with it.
Should have some snaps on the shoulder straps so you can put it on the rigging.
Setting chokers you won't need much in the way of tools but it is nice to have an outside pocket to hold a few small things.

Don't need cork wrench or corks.
Tp in pocket
Water jug is seperate. You won't want it in the bag.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Tillamook, just kidding about the Owl box. Don't do it.

as for Gologit's suggestion about dirt, works good. Some sand too helps.
Maybe a few smooth stones. Kinda dulls the appetite.


----------



## slowp (Mar 30, 2012)

I found a cute _Power Puff Girls _pack for cheap at a Goodwill store. It was like new! It has many little pockets for things.




You might want to carry toilet paper in a plastic baggie. It deteriorates quickly when it gets wet. 

View attachment 231534


----------



## Slamm (Mar 30, 2012)

I've been wearing corks for a few months now, and I've yet to have one fall out, I doubt you really need to carry tools around "just in case" out in the bush. Fix that at lunch time or when you get home or back to the truck.

One thing you might bear in mind, its something I have learned doing various rough and tough type of endveavors and hanging around those that did them before me and were good at it................ one of the easiest ways to spot a rookie is by all the crap they bring on the first few times they do something. I mean if the rest of the workers can do the job with just a lunchbox, do you really want to be the guy that has a lunchbox and a purse?????

Start light and work hard, if you need something bring it tomorrow and do without today ,,,,, you won't die. Better than bringing a purse full of stuff you will find you don't need or have time to enjoy, because you were suppose to be setting chokers, not screwing around with the one caulk that fell out.

My opinion,

Sam


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 30, 2012)

I have always had a backpack. Dry gloves granola bars apple water rain gear. That's it all you need. Take out what you need and shove it under the yarder to stay dry, just not in the shiny black spots. We always holler across the bugs to send out water jugs when needed. Had to wrap a few Gatorade bottles with tie wire to hang on the bull hook as a I was chasing today. 
I have been looking at a new pack. It's like a dry bag with shoulder straps made by Grundgens.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 30, 2012)

O ya bag your tp and stuff on a pocket. Or forget it and just use your pocket/s sleeves socks or spare gloves if needed. Leave the rest on the landing and grab a snack between road changes. The side im on we don't stop to eat. You eat on the way there and way home, snack on road changes. I brought a lunch box once and now have the nickname "Lunchbox". Be carefull what you do or say it may be what you end up being identified by.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 31, 2012)

Gologit said:


> ...
> 
> A whole roll of TP isn't really necessary unless the 7-11 breakfast burrito has taken a dislike to your entire digestive system. If that happens just eat a little dirt. Really. Dirt. Not too much or it'll plug you up. Take the little sticks and rocks out first.



_I'm sorry, that just isn't good advice_. You are far better off to just suffer a bad case of explosive trots than you are to eat some dirt as a palliative.

Get two tablets of imodium, and keep them in your watch pocket, or better yet, your "man-purse". They come in tough little plastic packets, they keep for years, and they won't give you any new diseases. Two pills take as much room in your pocket as two quarters.


----------



## bitzer (Mar 31, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> _I'm sorry, that just isn't good advice_. You are far better off to just suffer a bad case of explosive trots than you are to eat some dirt as a palliative.
> 
> Get two tablets of imodium, and keep them in your watch pocket, or better yet, your "man-purse". They come in tough little plastic packets, they keep for years, and they won't give you any new diseases. Two pills take as much room in your pocket as two quarters.



I don't know. Bobs been at it for a while....


----------



## imagineero (Mar 31, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> _I'm sorry, that just isn't good advice_. You are far better off to just suffer a bad case of explosive trots than you are to eat some dirt as a palliative.



Might be something in that. Dirt's been around a bit longer than imodium. Having said that, I have imodum in my small first aid kit. Mostly for food poisoning. I take it together with hydralite, or just some water with a bit of lemon/honey or sugar/salt in it.

A lot of the rural old school natives in aus still eat dirt. I didn't believe it until I was up north in the outback and got a chance to see it. They were kind of particular about the type they ate, the ladies preferred the kind that was rich, dark and red. They ate it by getting a plastic bag full, licking a finger then dipping the finger in the bag so some would stick to the finger. Then licking it off. They'd get a real hankering for it sometimes and claimed it to be better than gravy. True story.

I had a taste and I think I'll stick to gravy. Doctors say there's nothing wrong with the habit and that the soil contains trace nutrients and minerals that can be beneficial. Eating dirt in hard times is an age old practice in some cultures. It slows hunger, and does have minimal nutritional value. Drinking seawater is an age old cure for seasickness too, so maybe we'd best be not too quick to judge ;-)

Shaun


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about carrying imodium. The only time I've come down with tummy problems suddenly in the woods was when Giardia hit. Dirt wasn't going to help that. Try not to drink out of creeks. And don't poop where the next setting for the yarder is going to be. The landing guys don't like that. I saw that lecture being given to a guy. 

I vote with Humptulips and Horsefaller. I've seen water and munchies sent down on the rigging. Hopefully, the guy you work for will do that if needed. 

What is sad to me are the guys I've seen who eat/drink a can of cold soup. Yuckers. Also, some guys say eating makes them too slow. You'll figure it out. 

We had a lady who would bring in her store's extra, soon to expire Easter and Valentines Day candy to our office. Most of us were of the age when we had to watch our caloric intake. So, I would declare it Make A Logger Fat Day and I'd take the candy out and give it to whichever crew I was checking on that day. One guy was almost in tears because he said it was the first chocolate bunny he'd ever gotten. I told him the custom is to bite the ears off first. 

Don't forget the Skin So Soft insect repellent.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 31, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> _I'm sorry, that just isn't good advice_. You are far better off to just suffer a bad case of explosive trots than you are to eat some dirt as a palliative.
> 
> Get two tablets of imodium, and keep them in your watch pocket, or better yet, your "man-purse". They come in tough little plastic packets, they keep for years, and they won't give you any new diseases. Two pills take as much room in your pocket as two quarters.



You have a point. It probably _wouldn't_ be the best choice if something better was available. If I was mowing lawns and trimming shrubbery in Kansas City and had a 7-11 store on every other corner I'd go with whatever I could quickly grab off the shelf.

But if I'm working twenty miles from the nearest paved road and fifty miles from the nearest town and I don't happen to have any medicine with me I'll probably grab some dirt. Clay is preferable.

You might prefer to suffer a bad case of the explosive trots. Most people wouldn't.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 31, 2012)

If your chasing you can heat your food up on the manifold of the yarder, cans of soup work best. I warmed up a spam single on my shovel manifold once, the trick with that is getting it to stay put. 

The fact is watch and observe. Eyes ears open and mouth shut.


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You have a point. It probably _wouldn't_ be the best choice if something better was available. If I was mowing lawns and trimming shrubbery in Kansas City and had a 7-11 store on every other corner I'd go with whatever I could quickly grab off the shelf.
> 
> But if I'm working twenty miles from the nearest paved road and fifty miles from the nearest town and I don't happen to have any medicine with me I'll probably grab some dirt. Clay is preferable.
> 
> You might prefer to suffer a bad case of the explosive trots. Most people wouldn't.



So, ever tried pummy and volcanic ash? I would think it might tend to do a bit of scouring.


----------



## Slamm (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, is diarrhea that prevelent in you guy's work place that you have to bring products in to fight it off or experiment, to the point of knowledge and experience, with different dirt eating method, LOL. In all my years, I've never personally experienced job or work inhibiting bowel movements, never even heard of it as a problem, LOL, ...... must be eating and living right.

This is interesting, LOL,

Sam


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2012)

Slamm said:


> Wow, is diarrhea that prevelent in you guy's work place that you have to bring products in to fight it off or experiment, to the point of knowledge and experience, with different dirt eating method, LOL. In all my years, I've never personally experienced job or work inhibiting bowel movements, never even heard of it as a problem, LOL, ...... must be eating and living right.
> 
> This is interesting, LOL,
> 
> Sam



It seems to be. I've had to dodge many a "land mine" while checking logged areas. One has to be extremely careful on the edges of the units, where there is cover, but it is close to the logging. A lot of it has to do with beer and alcohol consumption. It was the alky chaser who was pooping where the yarder was going to be set up next. He'd also poop in the trail that I used to get down into the unit. My stomach got pretty tough. 

One guy was pointing out how his poop looked quite healthy. His dad took him aside and he got handed a shovel and chewed out. That was unusual, but his dad is a pretty clean guy and meticulous in his work and maintenance of the equipment. 

They leave at such an early time in the morning. The body's clock and system take a while to kick in. Where I worked, most of the guys drove from the I-5 corridor and they would be on the road for one and a half or two hours--one way. The unwritten rule is no burying and leave a good wad of TP on it so it is visible and not likely to be stepped on. A guy I worked for lost his cookies when he stepped on a pile where somebody had just kicked dirt on it to hide it. He slipped and fell. 

There are no gas stations or McDonalds or anything for miles. I am predicting that in the future, after an 'ologist has stepped on a mine, or a person in management, that little blue houses will be required on landings. 

It is now a requirement that the mushroom and huckleberry pickers have a porta potty in their camps. However, after cleaning up one area, I don't think they used it. :sick:

Well, I've grossed myself out.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 31, 2012)

Slamm said:


> In all my years, I've never personally experienced job or work inhibiting bowel movements, never even heard of it as a problem, LOL, ...... must be eating and living right.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam



Wait.


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 31, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> O ya bag your tp and stuff on a pocket. Or forget it and just use your pocket/s sleeves socks or spare gloves if needed. Leave the rest on the landing and grab a snack between road changes. The side im on we don't stop to eat. You eat on the way there and way home, snack on road changes. I brought a lunch box once and now have the nickname "Lunchbox". Be carefull what you do or say it may be what you end up being identified by.



So when did this thing about not stopping for lunch start. It seemed to pop up in the last few years of my steady logging. Before that everyone stopped for a half hour for lunch except the cutters which we know just go home at lunchotstir: 
I just can't make it a full day without something to eat and that eating on the fly sucks big time. Always seemed like it cut into production to me also. Nothing like a half hour rest and something to eat to recharge for the second half of the day.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 31, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> So when did this thing about not stopping for lunch start. It seemed to pop up in the last few years of my steady logging. Before that everyone stopped for a half hour for lunch except the cutters which we know just go home at lunchotstir:
> I just can't make it a full day without something to eat and that eating on the fly sucks big time. Always seemed like it cut into production to me also. Nothing like a half hour rest and something to eat to recharge for the second half of the day.



:msp_biggrin: The cutters go home at lunch because they work so hard, are so efficient, and get so much done that they don't need to be hanging around all day just to make things look good. :msp_biggrin:

Most places I see, the crew stops for lunch...usually half an hour. The only guy that doesn't is the shovel operator if he has trucks in the slip that need to be loaded. Most of the truckers are savvy enough not to show up right at lunch time, though. A grumpy, food deprived shovel operator that got his lunch delayed or interrupted might put on a load that the driver will remember for awhile.


----------



## Tillamook (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks For all the replys! I appretiate it! I think I will re think the purse and maybe just bring a lunch box. I like the idea of waiting and seeing what I need then if I need something else bring it. I think I am just overthinking the whole thing. Thanks a bunch for all the help!


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 31, 2012)

Gologit said:


> :msp_biggrin: The cutters go home at lunch because they work so hard, are so efficient, and get so much done that they don't need to be hanging around all day just to make things look good. :msp_biggrin:



Funny thing is it didn't used to be that way. Kind of before my time but my Dad says the cutting crew always worked the same hours as everyone else. Remember also my Dads Stepfather was busheler and he said they worked 8 hour days and longer before the advent of unions. My Dad cut for a while and worked 8s. He was running a two cylinder Titan so it goes back a few years but I find it hard to believe it was easier work.


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 31, 2012)

tillamook, despite your best intentions, I'd have to agree, you are overthinking all this. Just don't show up too perfect.

I prefer buried, but with a tp flag. 

I think a faller with a good work ethic or busheling will get the same amount done in 6 1/2 hrs as 8 or 8 1/2 hrs, safer too.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You have a point. It probably _wouldn't_ be the best choice if something better was available. If I was mowing lawns and trimming shrubbery in Kansas City and had a 7-11 store on every other corner I'd go with whatever I could quickly grab off the shelf.
> 
> But if I'm working twenty miles from the nearest paved road and fifty miles from the nearest town and I don't happen to have any medicine with me I'll probably grab some dirt. Clay is preferable.
> 
> You might prefer to suffer a bad case of the explosive trots. Most people wouldn't.



I would prefer to NOT catch something worse than explosive trots. I could tell you so much about what you might catch, but the worst risk is from any number of nematode parasites carried to the soil by woodland creatures scat.

No, you won't get bear hookworms, but you very well might have dog hookworm larvae wandering around in your body until the little worms discover you are not a dog. Ancylostoma caninum; look it up for yourself.

Toxoplasmosis comes to mind; transmitted by cats, people get it too. Toxoplasmosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Then there are all the tapeworm eggs that exist in the wild; almost all are waiting in the soil for some host to swallow. Most are very specific to a certain species, but that doesn't mean that they won't hatch in your guts and cause problems for a while. The eggs last for years, so don't presume that dirt not covered with turds are safe.

Ever hear of salmonella poisoning? Your explosive trots will only be accelerated by adding soil contaminated with bird droppings. 

There are lots of other good reasons why eating dirt isn't a good idea.

***********************************************************************
BTW; This thread was started by a guy that wanted to come prepared into the work areas 50 miles from town. He asked for recommendations for what to bring. He did NOT ask for stupid home remedies.

I offered constructive advice; I only said that eating dirt was not a good idea. Eating dirt? Why didn't you just suggest that he goes down to the local sex shop and buy a nice big butt plug? That might stop him up better.

Don't be a #### and try talking down to me because you think I am some lawn monkey that never gets outside the city limits.


----------



## HorseFaller (Apr 1, 2012)

In all honesty. Any thread that starts with the words, "Man Purse" is going to have some sarcasm with it. The replys giving are only opinions or suggestions. Take them how you feel. 

Thank you on the parasite info. I'm a little more freaked out about them then I was before. You see I shoe horses as well and often bits of dirt and other organic and foreign material does fly into mouth sometimes. I know feel like I should worm myself next time I worm my own horses.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2012)

Most all of the "worm" parasites can only mature in their true host, so don't worry. If your horses are mucking about in some backwater local without indoor plumbing, you might have some concerns about tapeworms, roundworms, etc. You are very unlikely to get any adult parasites from anything but human feces.

Many of the worm parasites enter our bodies through our mouths, then they become a tiny little worm that perforates our gut and wanders around our bodies until it gets to it's final resting place. This may be your bladder, your muscles, your gut, your skin, or any number of organs. Generally, if you get infected by a non-human parasite, the larvae dies when it tries wandering around in your body, 'cause it doesn't have the right stuff to survive in the wrong host. This doesn't mean, however, that you can't get some nasty problems from the infection.

Furthermore, most of the doctors in our modern culture never see parasite diseases, so they are generally unskilled at diagnosing them.

Here is a good one to look up: echinococcus multilocularis. Nasty, horrible little bug. Just imagine how much you prefer to #### your pants than catch hydatid disease from munching some dirt.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echinococcus_multilocularis

_"If no specific therapy is initiated, in 94% of patients the disease is fatal within 10–20 years following diagnosis.[6]"_


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2012)

Here is where you are likely to catch this from fox turds:


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2012)

Still want to eat some dirt?

There are hundreds of nasty little bugs you can catch from the soil. There is a pretty good chance that you caught the trots from one of your buddies, who may have been contaminating the same area the day before you dug up a nice handful of dirt, too.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2012)

I been studyin. Apparently humans may have been found to get dog hookworms from ingesting the larvae. Just one more reason to save the dirt for the garden, instead of the dinner table.

Experimental human infection with the dog hookwor... [Med J Aust. 2003] - PubMed - NCBI

_
"CONCLUSIONS:

Our findings suggest that, following ingestion, some infective larvae of A. caninum develop directly into adult worms in the human gut (as they do in dogs)."_


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2012)

imagineero said:


> ...
> 
> A lot of the rural old school natives in aus still eat dirt. ...



Apparently, dog hookworm infection of humans in N australia is somewhat common. 
Seasonal influence on human enteric infect... [Am J Trop Med Hyg. 1995] - PubMed - NCBI


The researchers were unclear as to why humans would be getting infected. Maybe this is why they are getting infected: _they need some imodium, but they are swallowing dirt, instead!_


----------



## marimus (Apr 1, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Apparently, dog hookworm infection of humans in N australia is somewhat common.
> Seasonal influence on human enteric infect... [Am J Trop Med Hyg. 1995] - PubMed - NCBI
> [/I]



Would a dose of Ivermectin or any of the macrocyclic lactones clear those little buggers out?


----------



## imagineero (Apr 1, 2012)

Now listen here lawn monkey, you need to get away from your computer and get outside the city limits a little more.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 1, 2012)

That is a bit overboard. I have inhaled and ingested plenty of incidental dust, dirt and mud, from all kinds of places, never got any nasties.
Must be lawn soil that has the buggers in it.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 1, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> If your chasing you can heat your food up on the manifold of the yarder, cans of soup work best. I warmed up a spam single on my shovel manifold once, the trick with that is getting it to stay put.
> 
> The fact is watch and observe. Eyes ears open and mouth shut.



I have blown up cans of beans in a Cat stack.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 1, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I have blown up cans of beans in a Cat stack.



I'm guessing you didn't punch a hole in the top first? 

I've blown up a few cans of beens and soup, though admittedly most were semi intentional. Threw them into a campfire, had a few beers, had a few more beers, started looking round wishing I had something to eat, remembered too late.

I used to put a can of whatever on the exhaust manifold of old falcon straight sixes, fit in there nicely before they started with all the guards and polution stuff. You had to punch a hole in the top though. When you could smell the beans, they were done. Still took a couple hours, but if you had a long drive and you were in the outback you might not see a diner for 12-18 hours. You can foil wrap meat/veg and cook them too but usually you don't have fresh produce in those kinds of places. 

The only time that comes to mind was when we were driving over a creek road crossing and saw a river trout flopping its way across the 15' of road in less than an inch of water trying to get to the other side. What followed next was some A grade slapstick comedy. I put the car in park, jumped out and started trying to grab the thing but someone must have pre-greased it because it slipped through my fingers each time. It deserved sound effects for sure. After about 20 grabs, the fish was gaining steady ground on me and clearly had the upper hand. The smirk on its face increased with each inch it got closer to the other side of the road. A change of strategy was in order. I started kicking it away from the water. eventually got it close to the side of the road where I found a rock to brain it with. Lucky for me, I had some cooking gear in the back and that foil wrapped trout was soon cooking on the exhaust. From memory it only needed 45 minutes at 70mph.

Shaun


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> That is a bit overboard. I have inhaled and ingested plenty of incidental dust, dirt and mud, from all kinds of places, never got any nasties.
> Must be lawn soil that has the buggers in it.



Yup, but after reading all of pdqdl's posts about the dangers of ingesting dirt I'm damn near afraid to even go outside now. Maybe when we get back in the woods I ought to have the guys wear surgical gloves, respirators, and set up those cute little hand washing stations on the landing.

I wonder about airborne parasites in the dust. Catskinners and choker setters eat a ton of that stuff every season but they seem to survive it alright. Must be the snoose that balances things out.



And, yes there are probably bugs in the dirt. I'm not advocating eating an entire handful of the stuff and if a formal remedy is available I'd use it. But if a guy has a bad gut and he's a long way from town a pinch or two of dirt just might help him get through the day. I've done it, a lot of guys I know have. My uncle taught me that trick but, I gotta confess he did die young. He was only ninety three. Car accident.


I appreciate pdqdl's information and I appreciate his concern. It's good stuff to be aware of and I thank him for sharing. Now he needs to S T F U and go mow some lawns or something.


----------



## poorboypaul (Apr 1, 2012)

Probably don't want to wear any of those fleece neckwarmers either. Guy at work was all proud of his 'til I told the guys it looked like a camoflauge foreskin! He wore it two more days and never saw it again!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Samlock (Apr 1, 2012)

Reading this thread, I'm kinda glad Gologit didn't come up with the (in)famous "Dr. Bob's Diesel Cure".

I wouldn't sweat the issue, though, laddie's about to get his share of dirt for sure, crawling with his claws and teeth on the hills.

Well, I made a note anyway, since it's not unusual to me to have serious bad gut days in the bush. Thanks for the tip. Alcohol related, to be honest. Hunting weekend with the buddies equals 1 crappy day. Wedding or other clan reunion - 2 days. "Biznes" trip to Russia - 3 days.

No drinking out of the creeks, as Slowp wrote. I have been drinking natural waters all my life, just once there happened to be a large carcass upstream. I did catch a bacteria, which drilled holes on my guts. I was bleeding inside, my Hgb was 103 (normally over 160), when I finally got to a doctor. It took 3 heavy antibiotic cures to get rid off the bugger.


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2012)

For some reason, I feel like eating dirt. I guess cuz somebody said not to do it so many times.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2012)

slowp said:


> For some reason, I feel like eating dirt. I guess cuz somebody said not to do it so many times.



Go ahead. But don't run with scissors. And don't go swimming after a meal. And don't go bare-headed in the rain, you'll catch a cold. Matter of fact, don't go outside at all...meteors, ya know.


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2012)

About what to take to work. When you first start out, it all fits into a small pack. After that, if you start working alone, it is hard to fit all the stuff behind the front seat of an extended cab. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2012)

slowp said:


> About what to take to work. When you first start out, it all fits into a small pack. After that, if you start working alone, it is hard to fit all the stuff behind the front seat of an extended cab. :msp_ohmy:



Yup. Once or twice a year you clean out behind the seats and you find stuff you'd completely forgotten about. Kind of a treasure hunt.


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 1, 2012)

OK. Time to derail again. My buddy over in Eastern Wa. ate some raspberries off one of his bushes. Can't remember what he got but he lost 19lbs, before an internist at the Spokane VA Hospital figured what it was. Seems one or more of the berries had bird pee on them. I guess you're suppose to wash them real good before eating them. I always just blew on them in case they had little bugs on them before popping them in my mouth.


----------



## carym2a (Apr 1, 2012)

Just make sure what ever purse you do use make sure to put it some where a Cat can't get at it, old Catskinners love to back over stuff like that:hmm3grin2orange:

Cary


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2012)

carym2a said:


> Just make sure what ever purse you do use make sure to put it some where a Cat can't get at it, old Catskinners love to back over stuff like that:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Cary



Young ones like to run over stuff, too. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> OK. Time to derail again. My buddy over in Eastern Wa. ate some raspberries off one of his bushes. Can't remember what he got but he lost 19lbs, before an internist at the Spokane VA Hospital figured what it was. Seems one or more of the berries had bird pee on them. I guess you're suppose to wash them real good before eating them. I always just blew on them in case they had little bugs on them before popping them in my mouth.



He should have marketed that as a Weight Loss Miracle. $$$


----------



## lfnh (Apr 1, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> In all honesty. Any thread that starts with the words, "Man Purse" is going to have some sarcasm with it. The replys giving are only opinions or suggestions. Take them how you feel.
> 
> Thank you on the parasite info. I'm a little more freaked out about them then I was before. You see I shoe horses as well and often bits of dirt and other organic and foreign material does fly into mouth sometimes. I know feel like I should worm myself next time I worm my own horses.



Personally like the Apple flavored Ivermec mixed in with the sweet cob and a side dish of gumbo. Mmmm, good stuff.


----------



## Frank Savage (Apr 1, 2012)

imagineero said:


> ... a river trout flopping its way across the 15' of road in less than an inch of water ...and that foil wrapped trout was soon cooking on the exhaust. *From memory it only needed 45 minutes at 70mph.*
> 
> Shaun



Hell, some notice before such a gag next time please. Have to wash the screen and maybe re-paint about 1/4 of the wall behind it!


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2012)

marimus said:


> Would a dose of Ivermectin or any of the macrocyclic lactones clear those little buggers out?



Ivermectin? Almost certainly. I don't know about the lactones...I never heard of them. _I'm just a lawn monkey, you know._


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> That is a bit overboard. I have inhaled and ingested plenty of incidental dust, dirt and mud, from all kinds of places, never got any nasties.
> Must be lawn soil that has the buggers in it.



That is mostly because the US and other modern societies use toilets. Proper sanitation and clean food sources are the best way to stop the spread of diseases.


----------



## paccity (Apr 1, 2012)

isn't the internets an educatn place.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2012)

Gologit said:


> ...
> I wonder about airborne parasites in the dust. Catskinners and choker setters eat a ton of that stuff every season but they seem to survive it alright. Must be the snoose that balances things out.
> 
> [There are very few airborne parasites. the only one I know has actually increased it's presence in the US since air conditioning became prevalent. The airborne eggs get spread around the house, and everybody catches them. Open windows discourage the spread of that one. Pinworms: enterobius vermicularis.]
> ...



It's an open forum, bud. 

I can't really mow yards anymore, and I never liked it, either. I _can_ still climb and cut trees, though. If I ever tried the big timber stuff, it would kill me. I have a bad arthritic ankle, and I could never keep up. I have the greatest respect for the guys that work hard for a living, whether in a logging camp, or tracking 20 miles a day around behind a mower. It's a pity that not everyone at AS can say the same.

S T F U ain't gonna happen, either.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2012)

paccity said:


> isn't the internets an educatn place.:msp_rolleyes:



Uh huh.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 1, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> That is mostly because the US and other modern societies use toilets. Proper sanitation and clean food sources are the best way to stop the spread of diseases.



Sounds like you posted all that other stuff for nothing.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 1, 2012)

imagineero said:


> I used to put a can of whatever on the exhaust manifold of old falcon straight sixes, fit in there nicely before they started with all the guards and polution stuff. You had to punch a hole in the top though.  When you could smell the beans, they were done. Still took a couple hours, but if you had a long drive and you were in the outback you might not see a diner for 12-18 hours. You can foil wrap meat/veg and cook them too but usually you don't have fresh produce in those kinds of places.



Would you believe that there's a cookbook?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> It's an open forum, bud.
> 
> I can't really mow yards anymore, and I never liked it, either. I _can_ still climb and cut trees, though. If I ever tried the big timber stuff, it would kill me. I have a bad arthritic ankle, and I could never keep up. I have the greatest respect for the guys that work hard for a living, whether in a logging camp, or tracking 20 miles a day around behind a mower. It's a pity that not everyone at AS can say the same.
> 
> S T F U ain't gonna happen, either.



Hey, that's great. Didn't mean to get you riled up. I think it's good that you're going to hang out in the F and L threads. That way if we need any questions answered, like "what lawnmower should I buy" or "what's the best fertilizer to put on my petunias," or if we need to learn how to prune roses you'll be right there for us. I feel better already.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 1, 2012)

imagineero said:


> Now listen here lawn monkey, you need to get away from your computer and get outside the city limits a little more.



I'd like that. I am hoping one of the NW timber guys would invite me up for a vacation. I would REALLY like to make it to Australia, but I don't see that happening. As much as I might seem like a bookworm, I am far more an outside type.

I'm not sure where I got the "lawn monkey" moniker. I think I have more than enough credentials and experience to fit in with any forum on AS. I certainly have more chainsaws and tree equipment than most of the participants here.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 1, 2012)

Here as in Arboristsite, or this forum?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> I'd like that. I am hoping one of the NW timber guys would invite me up for a vacation. I would REALLY like to make it to Australia, but I don't see that happening. As much as I might seem like a bookworm, I am far more an outside type.
> 
> I'm not sure where I got the "lawn monkey" moniker. I think I have more than enough credentials and experience to fit in with any forum on AS. I certainly have more chainsaws and tree equipment than most of the participants here.



If you came out here for a vacation what would you want to see? Would you want to job shadow somebody and get an idea of what it's really like or just drive through?


----------



## bitzer (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy Dog####! 

I bury mine, usually. The white flag is a nice touch though.

Where I'm working now, the woods is a hell of lot more sanitary then the gas stations I pass on the way. 


My number one rule when leaving the house- ALWAYS carry a knife on me. Its amazing how a knife will come in handy in the woods or anywhere.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 2, 2012)

bitzer said:


> Holy Dog####!
> 
> I bury mine, usually. The white flag is a nice touch though.
> 
> ...



Yup, I'll take the woods anytime. Some of those mini mart bathrooms ought to have HAZ MAT placards and an MSDS sheet on the door.


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 2, 2012)

You blowers can keep yer handbags at 10 paces type biartch fights there in the Northern Hemisphere. Here down under, we need 3+ cubers to _*fell*_ the grass on our lawns.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 2, 2012)

Gologit said:


> If you came out here for a vacation what would you want to see? Would you want to job shadow somebody and get an idea of what it's really like or just drive through?



You really have little respect for anybody that doesn't walk the same path in life as yourself, do you? Every comment seems fair, but drips with sarcasm and derision.

To answer your question, I have driven past the big timber, but never got to walk around in it. Going up a redwood (or any other tree that clears 100') would be spectacular. They don't get that big around here.

I could spend a week in the woods without ever getting bored. My idea of a good time is to get so far from the city, that I cannot see a single street light on the horizon.

I would also like to watch a yarder & crew in action. _(I have a project coming up that calls for recovering a couple truckloads of brush & trees across a creek and 450 feet away, and up a 50-75 foot cliff.)_ I am working on setting up a miniature yarder-style operation with my little knuckleboom crane, but I have a lot of bugs to work out. Right now, we just cut the stuff up and hump it up the hill. 

I cannot imagine that stupid axman program's depictions of a yarder at work have anything to do with reality, so I would have to see the real thing in action.


----------



## Tillamook (Apr 2, 2012)

WOW this thread went allong ways lol lots of good info on crappin in the woods  Thanks again to all who replyed to my question, I ended up putting an old ammo can to use as my lunch bucket and I can fit a few other things I will want to have with me in there too so it should work good and I wont get as much crap as I would with my purse Hope to be headed out into the brush tuesday so ill keep ya posted how it goes. O how I look forward to early get ups and tight packed crummy rides with stinky loggers:jester:!! Thanks again!


----------



## HorseFaller (Apr 2, 2012)

bitzer said:


> Holy Dog####!
> 
> I bury mine, usually. The white flag is a nice touch though.
> 
> ...



+1 on the gas stations can't do it. Last time I worked the rigging for this crew. One of my buddy's had cut the unit we where in. there was a large stump, about 4 1/2" across and about waste high at a squat. This stump was on a hill right in the middle of the clearing. One of our roads went right next to it, just far enough away to be in the clear. As I ran out of the turn I got to the stump I saw the white flagging. I ran around the other side just find the trap. I had heard already my buddy bragging this was his favorite thing to do. Crap on one side of stump, and toss the paper to the other side. Needless to say there was a present left right off the cutters crummie front bumper. Those winch bumpers make good handles.


----------



## oldmanriver (Apr 2, 2012)

Dirt...... what dont kill ya will only make you stronger :msp_smile:

Z


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't kids eat a lot of dirt?
It must be a ####### Christmas Miracle that playgrounds aren't littered with the bodies of dead kids


----------



## Samlock (Apr 2, 2012)

My son's diapers used to be heavy after sandbox playing just as he'd been ####eing concrete.


----------



## slowp (Apr 2, 2012)

I heard a story about a guy who had really bad allergies. He heard something about hookworms curing allergies, so he went to Africa, asked where the bathroom area was, and stomped around in it with bare feet. He got hookworm. 

His asthma went away. Somehow, he "harvested" his hookworms and was marketing them as an allergy remedy until the FDA shut him down. The story ended with, "He is now in Canada." 

If all those nasties are in the ground out here, I had best toughen my feet in and go barefoot. 

Louie Lamour used to write that the west was a less infectious place than the east. 

Dr Lawn,   is that true?


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes. 

All of the above are true, down to using the worms as an agent to alleviate allergies. Apparently, humanity (or at least some of us) are living such a clean, disease free existence, that we don't give our allergic systems something to do...so it starts over reacting to any antigen that comes along. I was recently reading about a similar treatment that has not quite made it into mainstream medicine: fecal transplants. Yep! Get a nice collection of #### from somebody healthy, and pump it up the butt of the afflicted. All done and sanctioned by a practicing physician.

The larval forms of hookworm are waiting in the soil to grab on and crawl through your skin. Tough feet won't help much, since they prefer the thin skin between your toes. My understanding is that their survival rate is a bit lower where the soils are sandy, with lower organic content. I think that matches up pretty well with "the west".

I doubt if Lamour really had that understanding, though. The biggest problem was the poor sanitation practices in Appalachia._ [I have read most of his books, incidentally]_


----------



## madhatte (Apr 2, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> Apparently, humanity (or at least some of us) are living such a clean, disease free existence, that we don't give our allergic systems something to do...so it starts over reacting to any antigen that comes along.



Central concept of this book. The author, Lynn Margulis, was at one time married to Carl Sagan, and is pretty well-respected as a scientific thinker. I'm inclined to agree on the allergies; how many folks suffered life-threatening food allergies before Penicillin was available? I'm not sure either, but I'm betting that it would be mentioned at least as often as Tuberculosis if it was as common then as it is now. 

Oh, and, as for that poop thing:


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not allergic to anything, including bees, poison ivy, or stinging nettle. I wonder what that says about my clean living?

I damn sure don't need any poop transfers, either. I wonder if there is a donor list, and if they get paid for their "donation"? _I need to work on my retirement fund._


----------



## Fuzly (Apr 2, 2012)

Does elevation have anything to do with it?

Just seems this fall when deer hunting or fixing my roof this spring, whenever I would climb up the ladder and get settled in, I would get a rumbling sensation and have to climb back down. Just thinking out loud...

That's why I'm afraid to go out West. I think those big mountains would raise havoc with my digestive system.


----------



## slowp (Apr 2, 2012)

I NEED HOOKWORMS! The alders dried out today and continued with their pollen dispersal. The Used Dog had a greenish yellow head!! AHCHOO!


----------



## OlympicYJ (Apr 2, 2012)

slowp said:


> I NEED HOOKWORMS! The alders dried out today and continued with their pollen dispersal. The Used Dog had a greenish yellow head!! AHCHOO!



Maybe that's why I got a sore throat and a stuffed nose. Been in Montana and Pullman the last week and a half. Got back yesterday and now I feel like crap... damn rainy wet side anyways lol


----------



## jdc123 (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought I better chime in on this, I'm not a logger but I am a professional woods crapper. My preferred method is to find a low stump to crap over so it will hold my pants out of the way of any splatter. The real art is dealing with overalls, you got to undo your galluses,(shoulder straps) reach between your legs and pull them forward, holds everything out of the way. Somebody's got to pass along this info to the younger generation. As for the frequency one might expect to have to crap in the woods, I didn't know you could go to the woods without it.


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 3, 2012)

slowp said:


> I heard a story about a guy who had really bad allergies. He heard something about hookworms curing allergies, so he went to Africa, asked where the bathroom area was, and stomped around in it with bare feet. He got hookworm.
> 
> His asthma went away. Somehow, he "harvested" his hookworms and was marketing them as an allergy remedy until the FDA shut him down. The story ended with, "He is now in Canada."
> 
> ...



Ah ha, you have been listening to NPR:msp_scared: Me too.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 3, 2012)

Go man purse!!!!  I have one and use it every day. I would have replied yesterday but didnt have the time. 2 molly's on it and half wrapped in danger flagging to its easy to find.


----------



## Samlock (Apr 3, 2012)

jdc123 said:


> ... I am a professional woods crapper...



Now I need to edit my profile.


----------



## slowp (Apr 3, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> Ah ha, you have been listening to NPR:msp_scared: Me too.:msp_rolleyes:



Yes. They upped their power, or something and it comes in now--just a bit scratchy. The alternatives are Radio Free Glenoma or KMNT or whatever is coming in when the wind is blowing just so. Radio Free Glenoma has no news, and is hard to describe.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 3, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> I certainly have more chainsaws and tree equipment than most of the participants here.



Then please go back to the chainsaw forum and stay there. You have blown your credibility with that statement.


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 3, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Then please go back to the chainsaw forum and stay there. You have blown your credibility with that statement.



I think it happened before that. Not that I have ever known anybody to eat a pinch of dirt(except when I was a kid), but I have never known any logger that gave a rat's ass about what was in the dirt they were working on.


----------



## slowp (Apr 3, 2012)

Ick. Think of chew mixed with whatever oil/sludge is in the belly of a yarder. I was even offered some of that.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 3, 2012)

slowp said:


> Ick. Think of chew mixed with whatever oil/sludge is in the belly of a yarder. I was even offered some of that.



Well, a little bit of sludge snoose and you probably won't want anything to eat for awhile. If a person was interested in losing weight that might be the next diet fad.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 3, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> I'm not sure where I got the "lawn monkey" moniker. I think I have more than enough credentials and experience to fit in with any forum on AS.



Oh?


----------



## madhatte (Apr 3, 2012)

slowp said:


> Radio Free Glenoma has no news, and is hard to describe.



OK, you have my curiosity. What are they up to in Glenoma? I haven't been there in forever; my buddy's grandma used to run the tavern there.


----------



## slowp (Apr 3, 2012)

madhatte said:


> OK, you have my curiosity. What are they up to in Glenoma? I haven't been there in forever; my buddy's grandma used to run the tavern there.



There's a radio station beamed out of there. I can never remember the call letters, but I call it Radio Free Glenoma. 

The late Roadside Inn Tavern?


----------



## madhatte (Apr 3, 2012)

slowp said:


> The late Roadside Inn Tavern?



Sounds right. She retired ~1994 and moved to Long Beach. I think she died not long after that. She had a collection of frog figurines, all of them rather... well-endowed. Yep, a bunch of frog boners. Cool old crazy lady.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 4, 2012)

This thread has now been officially hijacked. I don't even feel the need to start this post off with "on a semi related note...."

Last year there was a short in the news about some food poisoning that happened in one of the universities. From memory a whole bunch of people got suck, 60 or 80 people. A few of the students who ate the exact same food had no problems at all. They were mostly chinese, with a few from other developing nations. The basic food hygiene in their own countries had conditioned their stomachs to be more tolerant. My partner is chinese, and on more than one occasion we've eaten out and I've suffered for it while she was fine. 

As to the need for crapping in the woods.... I blame bad breakfast fast food and worse coffee. I usually eat in the truck on the way to the site, but by the time I'm getting to site bad things are going on in my tummy an I'm getting ready to destroy a porta potty. I gotta start eating at home more often.

Shaun


----------



## slowp (Apr 4, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Sounds right. She retired ~1994 and moved to Long Beach. I think she died not long after that. She had a collection of frog figurines, all of them rather... well-endowed. Yep, a bunch of frog boners. Cool old crazy lady.



That place was in line with a mud slide that went through (Literally) in 2007. Port Blakely bought it and all that is left is a concrete slab. The last owner barely got out during the mudslide. Her faithful Lab helped her get out. Somebody looted the place and took the moosehead. 

That's the end.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 4, 2012)

slowp said:


> That's the end.



Bummer, that. Place had a "storied" past.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm not sure about man purses, but I never leave the house without my nose box. It's for food, more food, starter pawls, oh #### clips, rope, screws,plugs,more saw crap, various tools, a few files, both city and mountain money, pills, condiments, keys, after work beverages for the ride to the beer store, and a myriad of other things. And not to be overlooked, the layer of sludge. Exterior sludge looks nice and all, but it is the interior sludge that is important. The interior sludge is what keeps other noses out haha. .
A small oil soaked nose bag is good to have in the back of the crummy for things that wont fit into the nose box. wedges, tapes, larger saw parts, a few chunks of black pitch for the cold days (just in case you cant find some). Then yet another nose bag that lives behind the seat containing tin pants and some wool for the wet days. .


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 14, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> That is mostly because the US and other modern societies use toilets. Proper sanitation and clean food sources are the best way to stop the spread of diseases.



I always thought just the right amount of germs mixed in the food was the ticket to being strong as a bull and healthy as a horse. Huh, I guess I will start wiping off my spoons and forks that live on the dash board before I use them.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 14, 2012)

056 kid said:


> I always thought just the right amount of germs mixed in the food was the ticket to being strong as a bull and healthy as a horse. Huh, I guess I will start wiping off my spoons and forks that live on the dash board before I use them.



You keep your eating tools on the _dashboard_? Darn it Ted, I've told you before...the spoon and fork go in the little door pockets...that way the accumulated dust and grit polishes them clean while you're driving. Snoose cans, maps, a copy of the sale contract, small spare parts, extra socks, broken bootlaces, the old caulks you changed out last week but decided to save, matches and smokes go on the dashboard. And nothing goes in the glove box 'cause the latch has been jammed since the second day out and you can't open it. Darn kids.


----------



## slowp (Apr 14, 2012)

Only one cupholder is for a cup. The others are for stuff. Like the used spikes from boots. Those get thrown in a cupholder. So do spare spikes. Ashtrays work for that too, if one is a non-smoker. Extra nozzles for aerosol paint get thrown in those places. It is more of a "might come in handy some day" holder.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 14, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You keep your eating tools on the _dashboard_? Darn it Ted, I've told you before...the spoon and fork go in the little door pockets...that way the accumulated dust and grit polishes them clean while you're driving. Snoose cans, maps, a copy of the sale contract, small spare parts, extra socks, broken bootlaces, the old caulks you changed out last week but decided to save, matches and smokes go on the dashboard. And nothing goes in the glove box 'cause the latch has been jammed since the second day out and you can't open it. Darn kids.



Dang Southerners! Nothing small enough to fall down the vents goes on the dash here in the great frozen (some days) North, lest it fall in and make the little critters that live in there making heat stop working. That stuff goes in the center tray thingie on the floor next to the four by four lever. Not sure what future generations will do with these new trucks that ain't got four by four levers on the floor?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## imagineero (Apr 14, 2012)

My truck doesnt have a cup holder. The radio stopped working years ago, but the trucks 34 years old so you cant blame it. One day driving along one of the groundies got all excited about fixing the radio and ripped it out of the dash. He did end up getting it working (aerial had fallen out the back) but couldnt manage to get it back in the dash no matter how hard he kicked. For the last 6 months or so its sat about 4 inches proud of the dash. Makes a great cup holder  

You'd think being just a flat surface that the cups would roll off, but for no reason I can understand they stay put over some pretty rough terrain. We take bets some mornings on when the coffee will spill but it really does seem to stay put.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 14, 2012)

Gologit said:


> You keep your eating tools on the _dashboard_? Darn it Ted, I've told you before...the spoon and fork go in the little door pockets...that way the accumulated dust and grit polishes them clean while you're driving. Snoose cans, maps, a copy of the sale contract, small spare parts, extra socks, broken bootlaces, the old caulks you changed out last week but decided to save, matches and smokes go on the dashboard. And nothing goes in the glove box 'cause the latch has been jammed since the second day out and you can't open it. Darn kids.



Thats funny, I just put new nails in last week, the old are sitting in a rolled up fast food cup in my car.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 15, 2012)

056 kid said:


> Thats funny, I just put new nails in last week, the old are sitting in a rolled up fast food cup in my car.



LOL...In my shop there's an old metal coffee can filled with old spikes. Don't ask me why. I just can't seem to throw them out.


----------



## slowp (Apr 15, 2012)

I used them to add bling to a picture frame...


----------



## imagineero (Apr 15, 2012)

since we're this far off topic....

I've been down in the garage working on my bike all day and I lost the top cap off the forks while changing the seals and oil. This has turned into a catestrophoic situation. It took me about an hour to strip out the forks, clean them, change the seals, refill to appropriate level and reinstall. And 6 hours to look for the missing top cap. I've pretty much demolished the entire garage. I'm going to call in an excavator and a secondary crusher with a vibrating screen to sort through the rubble tomorrow. Where do things go to?

No ride for me tomorrow.

Shaun


----------



## Gologit (Apr 15, 2012)

Where do things go? That's a good question. I have a small shop and it's really pretty orderly. But if I lay something down, like the one nut, bolt, or washer absolutely essential to reassemble whatever it is I'm working on, and go off on some other task for awhile, it goes _away._

I don't know where "away" is but I think it's a long ways 'cause I'll tear the shop up trying to find it...and never do. Until later, that is, when I've put the project aside and started on something else. Then it magically appears, usually in plain sight where I should have seen it. Either that or in some odd ball place that it never should have been at all.

If I want to find the missing part right away all I have to do is drive clear into town and buy another one. When I get back I'll find it immediately.


And, getting back on topic...our OP should have his first week in the rigging done by now. Wonder how he made out? He might be cussing us all for encouraging him to go logging.


----------



## beelsr (Apr 15, 2012)

Gologit said:


> And, getting back on topic...our OP should have his first week in the rigging done by now. Wonder how he made out? He might be cussing us all for encouraging him to go logging.



He hasn't been back since the 2nd. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Tillamook (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok ok yea I have been reading just havent been signed in lol my computer took a crap on me and I tried to be a computer mechanic and tore it into pieces and replaced the fan and cpu lol I only had two screws left over when I put it back together and its runnin like a top so I considered it a success as computer work is 65 bucks an hr.

Yes I spent my first week on the rigging and I must say it is hard work but I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!!!! Something about good hard work and when the end of the day comes you feel like you really accomplished something! It is really a blast running up down and across them there hills getting stabbed, tripped, gouged and laughed at lol. In my first week I have been told I am doing better than any green horn this crew has ever trained so that is a good feeling!! The Yarder engineer was yelling at the end of the first day " You guys need to get to work that greenhorn is kicking your asxes lol My 3rd day they gave me a quik rundown on how to fall a tree and some of the things to look out for and I have already fell 20 trees in my first week under close supervision:msp_rolleyes: and cut multiple stumps out of the way. 

I got pretty lucky and the side they put me on was only working ten minutes from my house LOL and I work in the brush with two guys that were in my class in high school.

My first morning waiting for the crummy in the dark at the begginging of the logging road I was 20 minutes early and had my nose bag and water out by the side of the truck lacing up my new boots and I saw a truck coming down the highway with its blinker on, it was a crummy! I knew this was it so with my boots half laced I grab my lunch box and water and prepare to board. 
The crummy turns onto the road at a slow roll and slowly drives by me, I thought to myself this must be what they do to the new guy(hazing) so I take off running down the road after the truck and throw my nosebag and water in the back and bail over the tailgat into the back of the crummy. 
The crummy comes to a stop so I think, OOOO they are gonna let me ride up front so I jump out of the back and walk toward the front window where I see a truck full of Mexicans and the one in the passenger seat says "Who you working with?" I tell him the name of the hooktender and he says " This is the wrong truck gringo as all the other guys in the truck begin to laugh histerically I join them as I grab my stuff out of the back and walk back to my truck to wait for the RIGHT crummy and crew lol

Moral of the story if your green and eager to work dont jump in the first crummy that comes down the logging road lol there is more than one crew logging in them there woods lol!!!!!

I had a good story to tell the guys when they got there to pick me up so lol

Anyway I really cant wait for monday!!and to get back out there and get some logs up to the landing. I will say one thing I am looking forward to is getting in shape, I have been a stay at home dad for the last 2 years so I did allot of diaper changing and chasing a crawling baby around so aside from hunting season I didnt get much cardio. I notice the guys that have been out there work hard and dont even show a sign of sweating when I am drenched from my ankles to my head in sweat lol I am going to keep up the hard work and stick with this and some day hopefully become a hook tender, that is my long term goal.

Thanks for all the tips and info you all gave me on the first thread I started, I have followed all of them to a T and its working great!!

SLOWP I took your advice and brought some cented Skin So Soft and when all the guys in the brush with me were wining about the noseeums I gave that to them and told them it works great! They all proceeded to put it on LOL I laughed my butt off they all smelled like girls lol Thanks again guys and girls!!!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 15, 2012)

Tillamook said:


> Ok ok yea I have been reading just havent been signed in lol my computer took a crap on me and I tried to be a computer mechanic and tore it into pieces and replaced the fan and cpu lol I only had two screws left over when I put it back together and its runnin like a top so I considered it a success as computer work is 65 bucks an hr.
> 
> Yes I spent my first week on the rigging and I must say it is hard work but I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!!!! Something about good hard work and when the end of the day comes you feel like you really accomplished something! It is really a blast running up down and across them there hills getting stabbed, tripped, gouged and laughed at lol. In my first week I have been told I am doing better than any green horn this crew has ever trained so that is a good feeling!! The Yarder engineer was yelling at the end of the first day " You guys need to get to work that greenhorn is kicking your asxes lol My 3rd day they gave me a quik rundown on how to fall a tree and some of the things to look out for and I have already fell 20 trees in my first week under close supervision:msp_rolleyes: and cut multiple stumps out of the way.
> 
> ...



Good on ya. Hang in there.


----------



## Tillamook (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Gologit I will!!


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 15, 2012)

If you get into a bunch of the crawly ticks, use coconut oil, they don't like it much, but the bees do.


----------



## slowp (Apr 15, 2012)

Skin So Soft is interstately used now. And don't they smell good??

Glad you like it. I "helped" one morning when a crew was extremely short handed and setting chokers sure limbers up a body. Kind of like Yoga in the Woods. The look on the fallers faces when I came up onto the road was priceless. I'd gotten my shirt all greasy. They were driving by on their way home. They stopped and had to ask what the heck had I been doing. 

Another time when I couldn't stand it and started helping hold parts on a log truck when the guy didn't have enough hands, I got pretty dirty. He and his son started trying to brush all the mud off me because they didn't want me to get in trouble. 

Congratulations! Now get ready for next week.


----------



## paccity (Apr 15, 2012)

Tillamook. do you mind posting the outfit your working for? i know some folks over there. lived there a couple years. and good on ya for coming threw your first week with a good attitude.


----------



## Tillamook (Apr 15, 2012)

Slowp Are you seriously telling me it works?????? SERIOUSLY?? Come to think about it I was laughing so much about them wearing it I never noticed if it worked lol

PACCITY Does your user name stand for Pacific city?  And the company im working for is (Fallon logging) its a pretty big outfit I believe they have like 10 yarders and 12 sides but dont hold me to that I could be wrong thats just what I heard, not sure how that works.:msp_smile:

One thing I really like about this line of work is I dont have to deal with customer service and you cant beat being out in nature while working, I can see right now work this summer is gonna be rough with the heat, I can deal with the cold rain and wind but the heat I just cant get used to especially when your running for your life all day lol. Its not even hot right now and im drinking a gallon of water and gatorade mixed in a eight hr shift and I only took one pee last week while at work 

Almost time to hit the hay for a fun filled day tomorrow!!!CANT WAIT!!


----------



## slowp (Apr 16, 2012)

As far as I can tell, it works only to make people smell better. I have sprayed and sprayed it and the flies, mosquitoes and no seeums seem to be immune to Skin So Soft. 

When it gets hot, maybe they'll send down water on the rigging? The outfits up here sometimes, because they usually get shut down if we have much hot weather (and I hope you are putting a bit of savings aside for this) shut down early if it is unbearably hot. One day, when I got sick from being out in the heat, they couldn't yard but were packing rigging up the hill. That kept the crew paid, and they were ready to go when the fire danger went down. They were downhill yarding on that unit. I had to go approve and paint tail trees and twister trees.

Do you live close enough to the ocean to be in the fog in the summer? I love that natural air conditioning. You come down from where it is hot and in the 80s, to the nice cool fog belt. Sleep can be had. That's a good thing.


----------



## hardpan (Apr 16, 2012)

I've just read this whole thing. You're killing me. I'm visualizing a guy standing in the woods next to his "owl" lunch box and eating dirt after he loaded his pants.

Skin so soft does repel insects. Some thin it down with rubbing alcohol. It's not as sticky then. When somebody walks by and asks what that smell is just tell them a coyote pooped under that pine tree over there.


----------



## paccity (Apr 16, 2012)

Tillamook said:


> Slowp Are you seriously telling me it works?????? SERIOUSLY?? Come to think about it I was laughing so much about them wearing it I never noticed if it worked lol
> 
> PACCITY Does your user name stand for Pacific city?  And the company im working for is (Fallon logging) its a pretty big outfit I believe they have like 10 yarders and 12 sides but dont hold me to that I could be wrong thats just what I heard, not sure how that works.:msp_smile:
> 
> ...


that be ken fallon. there out of the old crown z shops. big out fit. pacific city dory fishing is a hoot.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 16, 2012)

paccity said:


> that be ken fallon. there out of the old crown z shops. big out fit. pacific city dory fishing is a hoot.



I did some searching, see he's been logging over 50 years. Impressive.


----------



## paccity (Apr 16, 2012)

ya, a wile. my bell grinder came out of there shop from the crown z days.


----------



## Tillamook (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks slowp I always have lots of side work when work is slow im kinda a jack of all trades so it keeps me busy! I live about 2 minutes fom the ocean and can see it from my house but it still gets pretty hot here in the summer.

Paccity Yes your right it is a big company and Ken really cares about his employees and shows it with all the benafits and bonuses and such. there are two monthly glove allowance of 20 dollars and a monthly safety bonus if noone on the rigging gets hurt and im not sure what that is yet? full beni's and a 401k retirement plan. I am really glad to be working for this outfit! I have a buddy who is a avid doryman out of PC and he has taken me out a few times when I supplied beer and pitched on fuel its a hoot!

Thanks again for all the replys!!


----------

